# What exactly is a joycube?



## kratos94 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey can anyone tell me what a joycube is? A few cubers have mentioned it. The most notable probably Yu Nakajima. Yu said it was especially good for one handed cubing. Can anyone tell me exactly what a joycube is and where to get it? Edit: Also, I have searched the forums and googled it. Maybe i missed something? I if i did please help me out.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Have you searched the forums and googled it?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 18, 2008)

A joy cube is a cube that most people find very good for OH solving.

You can only get it *in* Korea, meaning the website that sells the cube only ships to Korea.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2008)

shouldn't this be in hardware or OH section??


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 18, 2008)

A Diansheng (Type E) cube is also supposedly good for OH, so buy one if you give up on your search for a Joy cube.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 18, 2008)

A Joy Cube is a cube made and sold in Korea. It's no different than any other cubes, the manufacturer is different.


----------



## sub20times (Aug 18, 2008)

Really? There's a type E? I thought it only went down to D, unless you're not talking about DIYs. Oh also please check out the next thread after this, and reply if you can help.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 18, 2008)

sub20times said:


> Really? There's a type E? I thought it only went down to D, unless you're not talking about DIYs. Oh also please check out the next thread after this, and reply if you can help.


All DIY cubes

old Type A
Type A II (This is actually an old Type A, DO NOT buy it)
Type A Third Model
Type B
Type C
Type D
Type E (Diansheng)
Type F

Go to cube4you and check out the DIYs yourself.


----------

